# Exhaust question



## Silva300zx (Jan 29, 2004)

Im new to the 300zx fam, and i just recently perchased one and it came with the SS borla exhaust i believe. Does anyone know the size of the piping on it? i have had time to look because we just got hit wit snow up here in ct so i covered my baby up before it came. Someone please help
thanks

wes


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

probably 2 3/4 inches- I actually have to call there tomorrow to check out a part number for a customers car so I will find out for ya man. What year is it? Im assuming its a Z31?


----------



## Silva300zx (Jan 29, 2004)

its a Z32


----------

